# Any ideas please



## Dylans mom (Jul 30, 2020)

Hi my son is type 1 diabetic only diagnosed December,  recently he had a rash come up on his left leg at the back it was itchy and he had been scratching so I got in contact with doc who saw a pic and said she thought it was eczema I'm not convinced. Tonight before I put the cream on it had proper flared up. I was wondering if any one has saw anything like it or if its maybe to do with his diabetes.  Thanks in advance


----------



## Schrodinger (Jul 31, 2020)

Well must confess having been a T1 for many years not seen that sort of rash.

There are some cases of diabetes causing rashes but that is more likely in people who have had the condition for a long time. 

What ever it is hope the doctor gets something to treat it looks itchy.


----------



## Inka (Jul 31, 2020)

My daughter has eczema and I agree with you that that doesn’t really look like eczema (I’m just a parent not a med professional).

To me, it looks like a rash from contact with something eg an irritating plant. Mine have Piriton when they get similar. Children can also get what I call ‘heat rash’ - raised skin colour itchy bumps. Scratching makes them worse. No idea what causes that, but heat and sweat is my guess.

I wouldn’t think it’s anything to do with the diabetes, but keep a close eye on sugars in case whatever it is messes them up. 

Hope it gets better soon. X


----------



## Dylans mom (Jul 31, 2020)

Schrodinger said:


> Well must confess having been a T1 for many years not seen that sort of rash.
> 
> There are some cases of diabetes causing rashes but that is more likely in people who have had the condition for a long time.
> 
> What ever it is hope the doctor gets something to treat it looks itchy.


Thank u


----------



## Dylans mom (Jul 31, 2020)

Inka said:


> My daughter has eczema and I agree with you that that doesn’t really look like eczema (I’m just a parent not a med professional).
> 
> To me, it looks like a rash from contact with something eg an irritating plant. Mine have Piriton when they get similar. Children can also get what I call ‘heat rash’ - raised skin colour itchy bumps. Scratching makes them worse. No idea what causes that, but heat and sweat is my guess.
> 
> ...


He hasnt left the house since march so I'm confused , hubby said it may be heat rash but I've never saw heat rash that bad before. I've got the creams the docs have given me will try for a wk if not will have to send them pics by email again. To be honest his bloods have been a bit all over the place too x


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 31, 2020)

I doubt it's anything to do with his diabetes.  Maybe a sweat rash? It's right in the fold of his knee isn’t it.  Try the creams and go from there


----------



## Dylans mom (Jul 31, 2020)

Sally71 said:


> I doubt it's anything to do with his diabetes.  Maybe a sweat rash? It's right in the fold of his knee isn’t it.  Try the creams and go from there


Just slightly above his knee it's just so lumpy and quite hard never seen anything like it and hes never had it before. Thanks for reply


----------

